# I learned something new last night on mythbusters



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

When the  hits the fan, the type of  it is dictates how bad it will be. If that makes sense


Oh, my god.  everywhere. There's everywhere.... Dumb&Dumber:rain:


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

i watched that last night too.. LOL.. imagine if they use real feces. every lil bit of splatter with stink!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

man,when I used to drink and do dope,I could turn aloose the monster.
I used to feel bad for my turlet,the impacts it used to have to endure once thinks came to "fruition" after A few days of hard usin,like A 3 or 4000.00 run.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

"imagine if they use real feces. every lil bit of splatter with stink!!" Max

Nasty but sure would have made a funnier show.

"man,when I used to drink and do dope,I could turn aloose the monster.... A few days of hard usin,like A 3 or 4000.00 run"william

Tough man good to hear your doing better
I've spent a few paychecks in my short time.
Nothing like getting paid and being broke that same day


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

For some reason the reminds me of when my pawpaw made Brunswick stew one Christmas...

He had the pressure cooker on to high & my nana kept saying he had it too high but he knew better & wouldn't listen... leaned over to release the top (shirtless I may add)... When he did the stew/chicken exploded ALL over the kitchen, all over his face & chest... picture chicken shratnel 

He's a 'smaller' man, ran around the kitchen screaming (sounded like ET lmao) with his hands in the air & chicken still covering him dripping from his nose. Oh my lord, I couldn't pull my composure together - I almost died laughing... Luckily he was okay - not one burn on him... 

Good x's


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

haha I'm sure that made for a funny night


----------

